# FR: subjonctif présent ou futur / subjunctive in the future tense



## rochellio

Hi, I was wondering if someone could clarify this for me:
I gather that in French the subjunctive is never used for the future tense (please correct me if this is wrong!), e.g. _on craint que les terroristes ne choisiront les_... [Is this correct?]

Any help would be much appreciated!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## pieanne

No, after "craindre", you can safely use the subjunctive.

"On craint que les terroristes ne choisissent ..."


----------



## geostan

Sometimes the Future tense may be used, where one might expect a subjunctive.

Je ne crois pas qu'il vienne demain. Depending on the degree of doubt, a future might be used here instead of the subjunctive.
Je ne crois pas qu'il viendra demain.


----------



## carolineR

personally, I think the sentence should read : On craint que les terroristes choisissent...
but orally, and because of disregard of two rules , you'll hear "on craint que les terroristes ne choisiront ..."


----------



## villefranche

Je sait qu'on doit utiliser le subjonctif avec "il est possible que," mais, dans la phrase suivant,  ça marche?  Il me semble que le future soit nécessaire.

J'ai écrit dans un courrier électronique à un ami, cette phrase:
"J'essayerai d'arriver à midi demain, mais, il est possible que, je sois un peu en retard."

La phrase, a-t-elle un sens?

Merci d'avance


----------



## itka

Tout-à-fait. Cette phrase est très claire et très correcte.

Le mode subjonctif n'est pas concerné par les temps et le verbe de la proposition principale indique clairement qu'il s'agit du futur.

Par contre, les virgules ne sont pas correctes ! 
J'essayerai d'arriver à midi demain, mais il est possible que je sois un peu en retard."


----------



## Outsider

Peut-on utiliser aussi le futur de l'indicatif ?

J'essayerai d'arriver à midi demain, mais il est possible que je *serais* un peu en retard.​


----------



## timpeac

Non (et ça c'est le conditionnel, pas le futur) - on utilise le subjonctif du présent même s'il s'agit du futur.


----------



## heatinitup

Bonjour!
Does anyone know what the future subjunctive of devoir in its "il" form is?
It doesn't seem to be in my dictionary!
Merci en avance!


----------



## marget

I think the present subjunctive is used to express the future.  It should be "doive", as far as I know.


----------



## mathiine

Please write the context but I think marget is right.
eg : je ne pense pas qu'il doive venir demain.


----------



## heatinitup

ces circonstances exigent que l'Angleterre doive bientôt diriger.....
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mathiine

You wrote it right


----------



## xtrasystole

In French, the subjunctive mood has *no* future tense form. In fact, it has only 4 tenses: 1) _présent_; 2) _imparfait_; 3) _passé_; 4) _plus-que-parfait_.


----------



## BillyTheBanana

Here's a weird question I just thought of on this topic. Is it possible to construct a subjunctive future tense by putting "aller" in the subjunctive, followed by an infinitive? I don't know how it would be used, but I just thought I'd ask for curiosity's sake.


----------



## Outsider

Like this?

Je vais voyager.
Il est possible que j'aille voyager.

I suspect that his structure (if possible) would still be analysed as a present subjunctive.


----------



## BillyTheBanana

Yes, that's what I was talking about. Is that normal to say, or would it be more natural to simply say, "Il est possible que je voyage," with the idea of the future being implied?


----------



## tilt

_Il est possible que j'aille voyager _wouldn't be understood as near future, no, but as a odd and wordy equivalent to _Il est possible que je voyage_.


----------



## CapnPrep

I don't think the _futur proche_ *aller* can go in the subjunctive:

Il va guérir. ~ Je suis content qu'il aille guérir. 
Tu vas te taire. ~ Il faut que tu ailles te taire. ​To expand on tilt's message #10, this means that in the example with _que j'aille voyager_, *aller* would have to mean "go" (and this doesn't make much sense with _voyager_). With other verbs this interpretation can be easier, or impossible:

Je vais faire mes courses. ~ Il est possible que j'aille faire mes courses. (one can "go shop")
Je vais venir. ~ Il est possible que j'aille venir.  (one cannot "go come")​


----------



## Fred_C

Hi CapnPrep,
I do not know if you are a native french speaker (your profile says you are a native english speaker). But I think you are absolutely right, and I agree with you. (I am just saying that just to comfort people, because my profile says that I am a native French speaker.)


----------



## nouvellerin

I understand the grammar of the French subjunctive, but what troubles me is how to use it in the future tense.

  Example: If I’m talking about how I want to go jogging later, I would say, “I’m going jogging later because I don’t think it’s going to rain.”

  But as _je ne pense/crois pas_ demands the subjunctive, I get caught up!

  Can I say:

_Je ne crois pas qu’il pleuve toute à l’heure._
_Je ne crois pas qu’il aille pleuvoir toute à_ _l’heure _
_Je ne crois pas qu’il pleuvra toute à_ _l’heure_
_Je crois qu’il ne pleuvra pas toute à_ _l’heure_
[…]

  Can someone correct my above examples, and give examples of the correct way to express a subjunctive state or action that will happen in the future? 
Thank you!


----------



## berndf

French does not have a future subjunctive. You use present instead. […]

I think you have no choice than to say
_Je ne crois pas qu’il pleuve_
and
_Elle ne croit pas qu’il soit décu_
Maybe a native speaker can either confirm or correct me.


----------



## enJoanet

_Je ne crois pas qu’il pleuve toute à l’heure.
Je ne crois pas qu’il aille pleuvoir toute à_ _l’heure  *Je ne crois pas qu'il va pleuvoir *_*(Ici, le problème n'est pas tant grammatical que lexical: cette construction est en soi juste mais elle n'est pas utilisée. Par contre, l'on pourra dire "Je ne crois pas qu'il aille faire ses devoirs après avoir autant marché dans les montagnes".*
_Je ne crois pas qu’il pleuvra toute à_ _l’heure_*(mais je dirais plus volontiers "qu'il pleuve"...)*
_Je crois qu’il ne pleuvra pas toute à_ _l’heure _


----------



## enJoanet

salut!
Pour ma part, j'utiliserais plus volontiers le subjonctif qui me semble être plus nuancé et plus fin...Le futur peut être correct, mais...il y a un "je-ne-sais-quoi" avec le subjonctif que je ne saurais pas expliquer!!!


----------



## Outsider

You've already got detailed feedback on the specific sentences you asked about from the natives. Here's a general remark. There is no independent future tense in the subjunctive mood. Often, the present subjunctive takes its place. Other times, the future indicative is used. You must learn little by little which phrases take the future indicative and which ones take the present subjunctive.


----------



## Darunia

As I recall from French class, one must always use the subjunctive with certain verbs like souhaiter and falloir. But does that include the future? Is there a future subjunctive?

Say,


"I hope that he returns."

I know you could say "je souhaite qu'il revienne," but what if I wanted to express it in the future---, say, 'I hope that he WILL return later,' would it still be the present subj. or would it be nominative future? Would it be "je souhaite (ou espere) qu'il reviendra?"


----------



## Lezert

Your question is a little strange,  because  the fact that comes after _souhaiter_, _falloir _are obviously in the future ( when souhaiter and falloir are at the present tense , you cannot wish that something occurs in the past )
In other words,  when you say _je souhaite qu'il revienne  , _if he comes back, it will be in the future _, no other way _


----------



## Stéphane89

Well, there is no future subjunctive. But the Present Subjunctive implies an future idea. If you say *"Je souhaite qu'il revienne"*, it implies that _you want him to return in the future_, even if it is a very near future.

Besides, if you want to say _I hope that he will return later_, you will say: *Je souhaite qu'il revienne plus tard.*

Anyway, you can easily solve that tricky question by using an other verb which does not require a subjunctive: *J'espère qu'il reviendra.* Which changes slighty the meaning of the sentence but still means the same, more or less.

But you cannot say: **Je souhaite qu'il reviendra.*

I hope this will help you...


----------



## Lazlow

Salut tout le monde,

Je voudrais poser une petite question concernant le subjonctif quand on l'utilise avec le futur. Quand j'étais en France le printemps dernier, quelqu'un m'a dit qu'on utilise le subjonctif présent si la phrase exige le subjonctif, même si le contexte est futur - par exemple:
-"Est-ce qu'il viendra demain?"
-"Non, je ne pense pas qu'il *vienne *demain."

Mais mon prof de français ici (elle est française, elle dit, mais je suis pas sûr!) nous a dit qu'il faut utiliser l'indicatif, même si la phrase exige le subjonctif - par exemple:
-"Est-ce qu'il viendra demain?"
-"Non, je ne pense pas qu'il *viendra *demain."

Donc je voudrais savoir quelle phrase est correcte, et si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider je serais très reconnaissant!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Virtuose

Je pense que le subjonctif présent est employé pour l'action simultanée ou dans le futur.
Ex. Il est 10h. C'est indispensable que tu sois prêt à 14h.

Alors moi, je dirais: Je ne pense pas qu'il vienne demain.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Selon mon grammaire, après certains verbes d’opinion comme ‘penser’, ‘trouver’, ‘dire’, ‘croire’, etc. à la forme affirmative l’indicatif est obligatoire. Si l’on utilise la forme négative ou interrogative, cependant, on peut *choisir* également entre l’indicatif et le subjonctif. Donc,Non, je ne pense pas qu'il _viendra_ demain.
Non, je ne pense pas qu'il _vienne_ demain.​


----------



## Lazlow

Hmm... d'accord. Mais ça, ce n'est que avec les verbes d'opinion? Donc est-ce qu'il faudrait dire,

"Je te donnerai mon numéro pour que tu puisse m'appler"

et pas

"Je te donnerai mon numéro pour que tu pourras m'appeler"?

en d'autres termes, avec les phrases qui exigent le subjonctif qui ne sont pas des verbes d'opinion, on ne peut pas choisir?


----------



## janpol

... pour que tu puisses m'appeler.
 "pourras" est absolument incorrect.
"pour que tu puisses......" est une finale et cette proposition exige le subjonctif car elle n'exprime pas une réalité mais "une conception de l'esprit" (Grevisse)
tu peux employer le futur si tu abandonnes "pour que" et optes pour deux indépendantes juxtaposées : je te donnerai  mon numéro; ainsi, tu pourras m'appeler.


----------



## Lazlow

Donc la demande du subjonctif outrepasse le futur, pour ainsi dire. Ou là là, il est trop tard pour la grammaire! Mais merci beaucoup, tout le monde - c'est beaucoup plus clair maintenant!


----------



## roymail

Non, là c'est simple :
_Pour que_ introduit une proposition finale (autrement dit : qui indique un but). Dans ce cas, on a toujours _pour que, afin que + subjonctif,_ *quel que soit le verbe de la principale.*
Pour les propositions complétives (introduites par _que_ tout seul), c'est en effet plus compliqué. Tout dépend du verbe principal. Chaque verbe ou catégorie de verbe a ses petites habitudes.
Par exemple : verbes de crainte + subjonctif (je crains qu'il (ne) vienne)
verbes d'opinions : je pense qu'il viendra - je ne pense pas qu'il viendra / qu'il vienne (cf. l'Inconnu)
Il serait trop long de donner ici toute la liste des catégories de verbes, mais ça doit se trouver quelque part dans WR.

En ce qui concerne la nuance entre _je ne pense pas qu'il viendra_ et _je ne pense pas qu'il vienne, _elle est super-extra light. L'attention se porte un tout petit peu plus sur _venir_ dans le premier cas et sur _penser_ dans le second, mais...Le subjonctif est un peu plus recherché, l'indicatif un peu plus populaire. Mais là encore, c'est très léger.


----------



## shin chan 14

I've been wondering if it ever existed in the French language, as It still exists in Spanish and Portuguese as far as I know.

I've looked everywhere to find an example of what it looked like in French but to no avail 

Furthermore, is it possible to say: J'ai peur qu'il n'aille vomir. Or does that sound just weird to you?

If anyone could find an example of what it was written like, I would be very grateful 

Merci à tous


----------



## itka

Le subjonctif futur n'existe pas en français et il n'est pas utile. Le subjonctif est un _mode_ non un _temps_.
On emploie le subjonctif présent si l'action n'est pas encore terminée et le subjonctif passé si elle est accomplie :
_"J'ai peur qu'il ne vomisse."_ (maintenant, demain ou dans six mois au cours d'un voyage maritime).
_"J'ai peur qu'il n'ait vomi"_ (il y a un instant, hier, l'année dernière...)

Si on tient à marquer le temps, il faut le faire avec le verbe de la principale :
J'ai peur (maintenant) qu'il ne vomisse.
J'aurai peur (plus tard) qu'il ne vomisse. 
J'ai eu peur (à un moment du passé) qu'il ne vomisse.
J'avais peur (habituellement, dans le passé) qu'il ne vomisse.
etc.


----------



## shin chan 14

Merci beaucoup itka mais je n'ai que voulu savoir s'il y avait des exemples du subjonctif futur. Je sais bien que ça n'existe plus, mais autrefois.

en outre, au sujet du phrase 'J'ai peur e.t.c' je me demandais si l'on le dirait jamais, en parlant peut-être.

Je suis désolé pour ne pas avoir m'expliquer bien.  Je suis curieux si le subjonctif futur existait. 


Mais merci beaucoup pour tes exemples, ce sont vraiment utiles


----------



## timpeac

I thought that if you really must have a stressed future sense to the subjunctive, instead of "aller", as in the indicative mood, use "devoir" to produce a near-future type construction: "Je ne pense pas qu'il doive m'aider demain" but usually the present subjunctive on its own is preferred.

Is that right, natives?


----------



## janpol

"Je ne pense pas qu'il doive m'aider demain"
Ce n'est pas à un "futur proche" que je pense en premier en lisant cette phrase.


----------



## Forero

French never had a future subjunctive verb form. The Portuguese and Spanish future subjunctive derives from the Latin perfect subjunctive.


----------



## janpol

"Je crains qu'il ne puisse m'aider demain"
Le subjonctif et l'adverbe "demain" situent l'action dans le futur.


----------



## itka

Non, il n'y a pas et il n'y a jamais eu (à ma connaissance) de subjonctif futur en français. Ne connaissant ni l'espagnol ni le portugais, je ne peux même imaginer à quoi ressemble ce temps !

Ta phrase 





> J'ai peur qu'il n'aille vomir.


 n'a pas de sens si on prend le verbe "aller" pour l'auxiliaire du futur proche.

Il sort ---> _je veux qu'il sorte_.
Il va sortir ---> *je veux qu'il aille sortir.
Il sortira ---> *je veux qu'il sortira


----------



## Thomas1

Le futur proche est parfois employé dans la langue littéraire au subjonctif présent.


----------



## HappyDance9

There is *no* future subjunctive in French. However, you *can* indeed use the Futur Proche in the Subjunctive. It's formed by taking Aller (Present Subjunctive) + infinitive.
For example/Par example:

I will go to the beach providing that I am going to see my friends.
J'irai à la plage porvu que j'aille voir mes amis.

I hope that you are going to be polite.
J'espère que tu ailles être poli.

Le Futur Proche can indeed be used in the subjonctif. You can add a future phrase before the futur proche subjunctive (like in the first example) to show it is meant as future.

I hope this helps. Au revoir! (;


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello HappyDance9 and welcome! 

The future proche is actually barely ever used in the subjunctive. There are only rare occurrences in the literature. See also the thread futur proche au subjonctif ? on the Français Seulement forum.

_J'irai à la plage pourvu que j'aille voir mes amis._  Here _aille voir_ is *not* the verb _voir_ in the futur proche but the verb _aller_ followed by an infinitive! The meaning is therefore "… provided that I *go and see* my friends."

_J'espère que tu ailles être poli._  → _J'espère que tu *vas* être poli._  The verb _espérer_ must be followed by the indicative, not the subjunctive. See also FR: espérer que + mode.

With a verb requiring the subjunctive (e.g., _souhaiter que_), only the present subjunctive is natural, even to refer to a future event:

_Je souhaite que tu *sois* poli_.


----------



## Thomas1

Thomas1 said:


> Le futur proche est parfois employé dans la langue littéraire au subjonctif présent.


Je voulais en fournir un exemple :
-- _Mais, penses-tu réellement que j'AILLE mourir ?_ (JAMMES, _Antigyde_, p. 209 dans Grevisse, _Le bon usage_, 14e édition, p. 1042.)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je pense que Francis Jammes est 1/ soit un plaisantin se foutant de la gueule du futur du subjonctif, 2/ soit un écrivain qui a mal digéré Molière (tout comme Francis Huster a mal digéré Gérard Philippe).

Soit que JdS aille discourir ailleurs de la grammaire, lui qui n'y connait rien.


----------



## Thomas1

À en juger d'après les contributions des francophones, le futur proche  du subjonctif est en effet rare. De commentaires par les auteurs de _Le bon usage_  on peut pas cependant savoir comment le perçoivent les natifs. Au  risque de jeter de l'huile sur le feu, je donne un autre exemple par un autre auteur :

Oh ! mon Dieu ! pourvu qu'il n'AILLE rien arriver ! (HUGO, _M. Tudor_, III, I, 6 dans Grevisse, _Le bon usage_, 14e édition, p. 1042.)​
Mais attention : le futur proche du subjonctif semble ne pas sortir hors de la langue littéraire où il se voit parfois utilisé.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Les natifs le perçoivent... avec amusement et étonnement.
Des exemples cités par CapnPrep dans le fil cité plus haut par MeCap, le seul qui ne me choque pas est effectivement celui de Victor Hugo (_Oh ! mon Dieu ! pourvu qu'il n'aille rien arriver !_).
Je trouve d'ailleurs que ce qui peut sembler un futur proche (_il va m'arriver quelque chose_) se rapproche en fait d'un emploi de _aller_ indiquant une "action imminente redoutée" (TLF, II.C.1.c), "... pour remonter sans chandelle, _si_ j'*allais *_me tromper _de porte ?" (Pourrat).

Mais les autres exemples font vraiment procédé ("vous allez voir comment que je cause bien français").
Un peu comme si _j'espère qu'on va sortir voir un film tout à l'heure  _pouvait raisonnablement se transformer en _pourvu qu'on aille sortir voir un film tout à l'heure_.

Maintenant ces tournures sont vraiment très rares de nos jours (et ne ne l'étaient guère moins par le passé), et peut-être que, ce qui nous est inhabituel nous paraissant mal foutu, je trouve mal foutue la phrase de Jammes à laquelle je ne peux par ailleurs rien reprocher d'autre....


----------



## timpeac

Et s'il disait "penses-tu que je doive mourir" ? Est-ce que le sens de devoir reste aussi fort ici que dans "Il doit mourir" ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

"Penses-tu que je doive mourir" exprime un destin plus qu'un devoir. Quoique sans l'idée d'imminence redoutée de "que j'aille mourir".

En fait je suis tiraillé entre la perfection grammaticale de Jammes (ici, mais pas forcément ailleurs) et son manque total de naturel — dans un contexte quasiment moderne.
Autant _quoique que j'eusse aimé que vous m'aimassiez _ne me choquerait pas chez Racine, chez Francis Jammes (pas mon contemporain mais pas si loin) j'aurais du mal.

Dans _Amsterdam_ (1900), Francis Jammes écrit :





> On eût dit que le ciel, ainsi qu’une mer sale,
> *versât *dans les canaux des nuages de vagues.


Ou je me trompe, ou un subjonctif (_versât_) n'a rien à faire là.
C'est un subjonctif, ou une subjonctivite...?


----------



## timpeac

JeanDeSponde said:


> "Penses-tu que je doive mourir" exprime un destin plus qu'un devoir. Quoique sans l'idée d'imminence redoutée de "que j'aille mourir".


 Je ne cherchais pas à faire une parité entre "aille" et "doive" ici. Mais il me semble que, s'il faut absolument insister sur le futur et que "aille" dans ces phrases choque tellement l'oreille, "doive" peut servir. Si on disait "penses-tu que je meure", est-ce qu'on entendrait forcément "maintenant" ?


----------



## fsm*

If I say "I doubt you will see me tomorrow" (because I am probably not going to attend an event), are either of these translations correct?

- Je doute que tu me verras demain.

- Je doute que tu me voies demain.

Merci.


----------



## lamy08

- Je doute que tu me verras demain. 
- Je doute que tu me voies demain.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Hi @fsm* 

Basically, in common speech, you would not use "douter" and thus avoid the subjunctive.
"Je ne crois pas que tu me verras demain"


----------



## fsm*

Thanks very much to both of you for your help.


----------

